# DownLoad AutoCAD 2011



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
السادة الزملاء 
الى حضراتكم النسخة الجديدة من برنامج الــ AutoCAD 2011
و الى سيادتكم النسخة بطريقتين 32 Bit و 64 Bit

Link: version 64 bit
http://ul.to/42pm7v/A.11.64.part01.rar
http://ul.to/4zomff/A.11.64.part02.rar
http://ul.to/lqxjgl/A.11.64.part03.rar
http://ul.to/tkcrzj/A.11.64.part04.rar
http://ul.to/g3pwna/A.11.64.part05.rar
http://ul.to/a67nj8/A.11.64.part06.rar
http://ul.to/nexng0/A.11.64.part07.rar
http://ul.to/823nik/A.11.64.part08.rar
http://ul.to/yyberp/A.11.64.part09.rar
http://ul.to/200whx/A.11.64.part10.rar
http://ul.to/gk0iuq/A.11.64.part11.rar
http://ul.to/iw6ucp/A.11.64.part12.rar
http://ul.to/w5nzhn/A.11.64.part13.rar
http://ul.to/emkdue/A.11.64.part14.rar
http://ul.to/4087ix/A.11.64.part15.rar
http://ul.to/xidynz/A.11.64.part16.rar
Link: version 32 bit
http://ul.to/k6pkqi/AM11.32.part01.rar
http://ul.to/a93ycf/AM11.32.part02.rar
http://ul.to/sbromi/AM11.32.part03.rar
http://ul.to/2y3uru/AM11.32.part04.rar
http://ul.to/b8efjm/AM11.32.part05.rar
http://ul.to/i0ilb7/AM11.32.part06.rar
http://ul.to/cj3usq/AM11.32.part07.rar
http://ul.to/20s0ve/AM11.32.part08.rar
http://ul.to/s0cocy/AM11.32.part09.rar
http://ul.to/58racn/AM11.32.part10.rar
http://ul.to/7gil0d/AM11.32.part11.rar
http://ul.to/4oz255/AM11.32.part12.rar
http://ul.to/906h5o/AM11.32.part13.rar
http://ul.to/4gekrk/AM11.32.part14.rar
http://ul.to/7i4w8y/AM11.32.part15.rar

password: codec01


----------



## محمودشمس (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزودك بالتقوي والعمل الصالح


----------



## سعود عبد العزيز (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## maghmoor (13 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله قياسي! بارك الله فيك وزادنا واياك من مما ينفع آآآآآآمين


----------



## فؤاد خليفة (16 يونيو 2010)

*رد علي برنامج أوتوكاد 2011*

*بسم اللــه
تحياتي وتقديري لشخصكم الكريم ,أخ أحمد , علي هذا المجهود ,والعمل المفيد ,لك شكري 
ودعواتي بدوام التوفيق والسعادة .
م / فؤاد خليفة*​


----------



## الشخيبي (5 أغسطس 2010)

*أخي أحمد الطيب... جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع.. 
البرنامج يعمل بشكل ممتاز

وشكرا لك..*


----------



## akrammm (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك ... مجهود يستحق التقدير


----------



## عبدالرازق احمد (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور يا بشمهندس اكثر من رائع


----------



## اي واحد (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود ممتاز تشكر عليه تحياتي يابتول الاشغال


----------



## م0مصطفي النجار (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ياباشمهندس


----------



## blackeagle999 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

والله تستاهل جزيل الشكر أستاذي الكريم أحمد
جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في موازين حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنوب


----------



## omeer_1972 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

_مشكور اخي العزيز_


----------



## خالد سبع (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ميـــدو كريـــم (7 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميـــدو كريـــم (7 يناير 2011)

جاااااااااااارى التحميل


----------



## ميـــدو كريـــم (8 يناير 2011)

اصافة مقبولة


----------



## ميـــدو كريـــم (14 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااا


ولكن توجد مشكلة فى فك الضغط

فعندما يتم فك الخمسة عشر ملف الى 30 ملف 

لا يحتوى ال30 ملف على الملف رقم 12 ..؟.؟؟


ياريت لو فى حل تبلغنا

وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## mdsayed (24 يناير 2011)

*والله تستاهل جزيل الشكر أستاذي الكريم أحمد
جزاك الله كل خير و جعله في موازين حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنوب*​


----------



## ابوعازه (22 مارس 2011)

*مشكور اخي العزيز*​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 أبريل 2011)

الشكر لله جميعا ..............


----------



## EDSH (28 أبريل 2011)

إخواني
السلام عليكم
قمت بتنزيل أوتو كاد 2011 ولدى تنشيطه بعد تشغيل الكيجن تظهر الرسالة التالية 
you need to apply patch when licence screen appears
هل من حل لهذه المشكلة ؟


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 مايو 2011)

EDSH قال:


> إخواني
> السلام عليكم
> قمت بتنزيل أوتو كاد 2011 ولدى تنشيطه بعد تشغيل الكيجن تظهر الرسالة التالية
> you need to apply patch when licence screen appears
> هل من حل لهذه المشكلة ؟



ان شاء الله الحل هو عند عمل Activation يجب بعد كتابة الكود Activation Code النقر على زر Mem Patch فى ال Keygen

و شكرا


----------



## sarah mahmoud (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا..اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك..ان شاء الله


----------



## sam1sam6 (26 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## sam1sam6 (26 يونيو 2011)

Dear All, do I have to get the premium Subscription to be able to download all the files  simultaneously


----------



## mohamedbeta (2 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## عباس ربيع (7 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## rorda (15 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

